# My first multi-color cast



## MNTurner (Nov 18, 2018)

After several dozen casts, I finally mustered up the courage to use a "not _complete_ garbage" piece of wood for a hybrid cast. I also realized that the look I was going for wasn't going to happen with a single pour and I needed to try pouring multiple colors at the same time. I have some things I need to do differently next time, but I'm pretty excited with how it turned out.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 18, 2018)

It'll take on a whole different appearance once turned and polished.


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2018)

Very nice, like that a lot! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Casey Botts (Nov 20, 2018)

Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

Really nice, Walnut?


----------



## MNTurner (Dec 4, 2018)

Hammonds said:


> Really nice, Walnut?



Walnut indeed. A scrap piece in the burn pile of a local cabinet maker. 

Finally got it turned and almost ready to finish. Really like how it's turning out.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

Fantastic!!! Nice work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

